# Our Kittens



## lunangel355 (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are pic's of our four little kitttens. Please read our story on our web page
URL:http://www.geocities.com/lunangel355/Kittens.html








Harmony











Jingles











Mittens











Tiger


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

They are all absolutely gorgeous! Give them hugs and snuggles for me


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

they are so cute...the four little tabbies. you're going to have lots of fun!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow four little orange babies! They're sooooo cute


----------



## lunangel355 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks, we love them very much.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

ahhh 4 oragne kittes!!! what could be better? or cutter!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG, soo cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are the cutest orange kittens


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Small solar miracle


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

those are some adorable kitties. I read your story, so sorry to hear what happened 

Have you tried looking around for places that help with spaying / neutering?. When tali got our two done, he was given a certificate to help with the costs and it ended up being pretty cheap. 

I had a look around on the internet and found a site called http://www.dumpstercats.org They had information on getting certificates. I saw on your ebay site that you are in PA so thought you might be interested in this, I don't know how close it is to you, but maybe they can point you in the right direction if they themselves can't help:


The SPAYED CLUB Frazer, PA (610) 275-7486 
Certificates from $10.00 to $55.00 (based on situation)
Please call them directly for current pricing. 
Nearest participating veterinarian to DE is in Chadds Ford, PA 
Call and leave message with name and address for application 


You can also take a look here: http://www.dumpstercats.org/certificates.htm


I hope that helps!


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

I also just found this, thought it may be helpful to you! It is Low Cost or Free Spay / Neuter Programs in the United States.


http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html


let us know how it goes!


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

THey are beautiful. You have been doing a great job and i'm surfing your Ebay webpage now. Hope Jbabee's suggestions will help you too. I don't live in America so I don't know the spay/neuter programs. But just thought I'd post a message to tell you: Keep Going! Now these four kitties have a new home


----------



## lunangel355 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks so much. Unfortunately I didn't find any close to our home. The cheapest we have found in our area was $85 for the females, and $65 for the male. I have spent weeks, calling and searching the internet. There were so many places that did it for much cheaper, but they were all to far to travel.
Jbabee79 your picture of your cat is adorable, it could pass for a brother or sister to ours.


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

Heyas, sorry to hear about your situation! Sometimes the animal control shelter will have information. I know that our humane society was willing to nueter/spay cats for free if your financial situation was right and they had enough money (from a government funding) to spay them. Also, have you looked into he clinics that travel and have vets that spay/nueter for really cheap? (like 30 dolllars for female, adn 20 for male, even cheaper actually). That's where i got my two spayed/nuetered at, and it was $50 for both nueter/spay and rabies shots. Also, have you asked vets about making payment plans since you are doing all 4 at one time?

I'd love to donate, but as of yet i have no job and i'm currently going to college. I have to commend you, at least you are trying to give these kittens lots of love! I too have had to drop a cat off at the animal shetler, only because she wouldnt' get along with my cats, and i had to take care of her 5 kittens and find them homes (which i did! my boyfriend took one).


Lots of hugs and love!

Amanda


----------



## lunangel355 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks. Some other nice people, gave us the idea to make things and sell them on e-bay, so we made cat magnets, and are working on making some other things, so hopefully we will make a little money. We are also planning to have a garage sale, as soon as the weather gets nice. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Omg reading that story had me in tears  How can a place not try to adopt out the kittens and kill them an hr after being dropped off.. thats horrible my stomach is ugh right now. That made me so mad. i am SO SORRY that u had to hear that n feel any guilt u did when u were doing right by taking them there. And im sorry about ur mother that is a dear shame 


Those 4 little angels are so cute.


----------



## lunangel355 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Renea,
I guess they killed them, because they had so many, but if only they would have told us, we would have never left them there.  It still hurts me, I try not to think about it. I have learned a lot because of it, though. They do have no kill shelters, which I never knew before. Unfortunately the closest one is about an hour from our home, but I will travel there instead, if I ever have this problem again. It's so sad how many unwanted animals there are.
Thanks for your concern.
Your cats are adorable!


----------



## devilishpromo (Feb 4, 2005)

*your kittens*

hello , i too am an animal lover and will try and help as many as i can. After reading your story Iwould like ot help you. Please tell me your county and state and I will look into finding a low cost spay nueter program, as well I will contact them and prepay for the 4 cats to get fixed, so that all youll have to do is go to the appointment with the cats. I hope that this helps and I am glad to hear you are helping the cats out. Hopefully you can find the mother and get her fixed as well. Do not declaw your cats though please that is my only wish for helping you. You can post a reply or contact me directly at [email protected] thanks KAZ


----------

